# Festplatten Array für Backup-Server

## tomiondrums

Hi!

Ich hab vor, mir einen separaten Rechner aufzustellen, der mal alle meine Rechner im Netz und vor allem die Home-Verzeichnisse auf dem Server nachts sichern soll. Dafür gibts ja ganz nette Tools mittlerweile, wie zB. BackupPC o.ä. Mein Problem ist momentan nur, daß man den Platzbedarf dafür leider nicht lanfristig abschätzen kann, d.h. es kommen immer wieder neue Rechner bzw. größere Festplatten dazu. Angenommen ich würde mir jetzt ein (Software)Raid10 (oder was ähnliches) bauen, dann hätte ich im Fall, daß der Speicher darauf mal nicht mehr reicht das Problem, daß ich nach dem Hinzustecken neuer Festplatten die Partition größer machen müsste. Dazu müsste ich dann (für den Schutz vor einem eventuellen Datenverlust beim Ändern der Partitionsgröße) ja glatt nochmal soviel Plattenplatz übrighaben (und noch mehr), wie schon belegt war.

Meine Frage also: Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit (für den etwas gehobeneren Privatanwenderbereich), einen Festplattenverbund (und ein Dateisystem drauf) aufzubauen, zu dem man dann einfach mal neue, größere Platten dazusteckt und den neuen Platz dann auch gleich bzw. nach einem Reboot u.U. mit Umkonfigurieren verwenden kann, ohne diese Umpartitioniererei? Oder anders gefragt, gibts Dateisysteme, die ohne eine Partition auskommen bzw. Partitionen, die sich dynamisch vergrößern?

Sorry für die Laienhafte Fragestellung, ich find' einfach keinen Einstieg in das Thema...

Danke schonmal!

MfG

 Tom

----------

## McEnroe

Also in der Einfachheit wie du sie beschreibst geht das soweit ich weiss nur bei OpenSolaris mit ZFS.

Ansonsten koenntest du dem RAID10 Array natuerlich beliebig viele Festplatten hinzugeben und einfach die LVM Partitionen vergroessern. So haettest du mit drei Befehlszeilen (Array, LVM, FS) den Server aufgeruestet. Die Festplatten muessen an sich ja noch nicht mal partitioniert werden. Meine Arrayplatten heissen z.B. sd[abc] (man beachte die fehlenden Partitionsnummern). Problem ist halt nur, dass alle neuen Festplatten grob gleich gross wie die urspruenglichen sein muessen, da du sonst Speicherplatz verlierst.

----------

## SvenFischer

LVM2 ist ein Muss, wenn es über mehrere Partitionen/Festplatten gehen soll und dann:

Ext2/3 & Reiserfs & XFS können online resize.

----------

## dertobi123

 *tomiondrums wrote:*   

> Meine Frage also: Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit (für den etwas gehobeneren Privatanwenderbereich), einen Festplattenverbund (und ein Dateisystem drauf) aufzubauen, zu dem man dann einfach mal neue, größere Platten dazusteckt und den neuen Platz dann auch gleich bzw. nach einem Reboot u.U. mit Umkonfigurieren verwenden kann, ohne diese Umpartitioniererei? Oder anders gefragt, gibts Dateisysteme, die ohne eine Partition auskommen bzw. Partitionen, die sich dynamisch vergrößern?

 

Du schriebst was von Raid-10 - das halte ich dafür für unnötig, ein Raid-5 wirds wohl auch tun.

Ansonsten wie schon vorgeschlagen, Software-Raid, darauf ein (oder mehrere) LVM Volume(s), darauf das Filesystem. Das Software-Raid ist erweiterbar, die LVM Volumes kannst du erweitern, entsprechende Dateisysteme kannst du auch (online) vergrößern (meine praktischen Erfahrungen beschränken sich auf ext3/reiserfs, bisher nie Probleme mit Online-Vergrößerungen der Dateisysteme gehabt).

Praktischer Tipp: Lieber was "größer" planen, eine Erweiterung eines Raid-5 von 3x80GB auf 4x80GB hat schon >12 Stunden gebraucht - wenn du irgendwann mal von 3x1TB auf 4x1TB erweiterst, kannst du zwischendurch noch ne Woche auf eine einsame Insel düsen  :Wink: 

----------

## psych

Also wenn du nicht jetzt schon seeehr viel Speicherplatz brauchst, dann empfehle ich dir meine Lösung...

Im Moment 2 x 1 TB Platten im Raid 1 (bei mir WD Green Series --> sehr empfehlenswert) ... davor hatte ich 2 x 250 GB im Raid1 ...

Immer wenn der Platz nicht mehr reicht einfach 2 von den größten aktuell bezahlbaren Platten im Raid 1 kaufen... und wenn man wechseln muss die Platten zusätzlich anstecken und die Daten nur rüberkopieren...

Die alten Platten , wenn man se nich brauchen kann, bei Ebay verschachern.... 

Ist einfacher zu handhaben als Raid 5 und man kann sie die ewigen Rebuild Zeiten und Ärger mitm Dateisystem sparen.

Außerdem kommste im Endeffekt auch noch günstiger weg....

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde als Root-Dateisystem etwas kleines wie etwa eine alte 4 GB Platte oder eine 20er nutzen, sowas muss ja wnoch irgendwo rumfahren.

Dann hast du damit auch weniger Probleme.

----------

## tomiondrums

Cool!

Danke für die vielen Tips!

So wie's aussieht hab ich mich grad eben mal ganz schnell mit LVM2 angefreundet und das gefällt mir richtig gut, was man da auf einfachste Weise mit anstellen kann. Die Sache mit dem Online-Resize beschäftigt mich dann aber doch ein wenig. Wie macht man den eigentlich und wieso soll der so lange dauern?

----------

## tomiondrums

Ach und nochwas:

Ich hab irgendwo mal ganz flüchtig gelesen, daß man beim LVM auch lauter gleichgroße Platten verwenden sollte, was ich nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen kann. Bei einem Raid1,0,10,etc. is'es logisch, aber bei so einem virtuellen Plattenverbund, wie LVM einer ist, sollte es doch prinzipiell wurscht sein, wie groß die einzelnen Platten/Partitionen unten drunter sind. Stimmt das also mit der gleichen Plattengröße für alle?

Außerdem stand in dem Gentoo-LVM2-HowTo leider nicht drin, wie man eine benutzte Platte aus einer Volume-Group rausnimmt, wenn auf einer anderen (neuen) soviel Platz frei wäre, daß das gehen müsste. Im Prinzip müssten dann ja die Daten physikalisch umkopiert werden... Wo find ich denn zu dem Problem weitere Literatur, oder geht das vielleicht überhaupt nicht?

----------

## py-ro

```
pvmove /dev/alte/PV 
```

Verschiebt den Inhalt irgendwohin, wo platz ist. Alternativ noch das Ziel PV angeben.

```
vgreduce /dev/alte/PV
```

Sollte dann das PV, aus der VG, rausnehmen .

```
pvremove PV
```

Entfernt das PV dann ganz.

Angaben natürlich ohne Projektil Waffe.

Py

----------

